# Lever collet closer users please come in..



## Takdashark (Jan 9, 2018)

Hello,

I have a 10L that came with a lever closer. I’ve never used one before and it was missing the nose piece and thread protector at time of purchasing the lathe. I’ve since got the missing pieces along with collets and played with it a bit. 

There’s a few things I’m unsure of and/or need some assistance. 

1- Theres a woodruff key socket in the shaft that was missing. I got several and tried them, the closest one may be a hair small, or the tube shouldn’t pull out enough for it to fall out. 

2- From the SB parts diagrams I’ve looked at, it appears that the inner knurled collar (with set screw) should be away from from the knurled end piece. I’m sure I’m not explaining correctly nor using the correct terms to describe the items I’m referring too. 

3- It is my understanding that the lever being moved side to side should release the collet enough to remove the work while the lathe is still spinning. I can’t seem to get this to happen, and I wonder if question #2’s adjustment collar is related to this. Maybe I’m entirely wrong and this doesn’t apply to my specific closer. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









If I can provide any more pictures to help the cause please let me know. 

Thank you in advance! 

Taki,


----------



## 4ssss (Jan 9, 2018)

Your supposed to be able to open the collet while still turning. Make sure that the bearing that the open/close handle is over can turn freely. I'm wondering if that model lathe has a woodruff key. I'm looking at the parts list and it doesn't show a part # for a 10, but does show one for a 13 and 16.  Everything on the collet tube seems to be together, either by a set screw or a pin, and  the only thing that doesn't turn is the handle and bearing, so that's where I think your problem lies. I remember the Royal closers had a woodruff key that when in the open position allowed you to adjust the tension of the collet, and when it was locked (it rocked) the tension was set and that's how you were able to open the closer without the collet spinning out. The pins on the knurled round act just like that, locking the tube in place, and it's not supposed to open further so that key falls out. The round that's over the woodruff is on backwards by the looks of it, the larger diameter is supposed to be to the spindle side.


----------



## Takdashark (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi, and thanks for chiming in. I pulled the assemble out this evening. Looking at the parts diagram, it appears I am missing a clutch the goes on the right end of the collet tube. 

I’ll attach the diagram I’m basing my his off of. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



It appears as I’m missing 19-26. I’ll snap some picture the assembly removed and post them tomorrow am. 

Again, thank you!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Feb 13, 2018)

I don't know what all that stuff is at the right end of the tube. My Heavy 10L with original collet closer has nothing at the end of the tube except internal threads for the collet.


----------



## Takdashark (Feb 13, 2018)

Do you have any pictures of the assembly you could share with me? 

Thank you for the response.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Feb 13, 2018)

No key in the keyway. Unless it was a press fit, it would get lost almost immediately.


----------



## Takdashark (Feb 13, 2018)

That’s great, thank you! I seems as though mine had a extension tube welded in the middle at some point. 

I have since gotten it back together and back in. It works ok, I still feel like I’m not adjusting the collar in the rear correctly, but that’s probably user error more than anything. 

The thing that I can’t seem to work is pushing the lever towards the front/rear of the lathe and have it do anything functional. It opens and closes the split brass collars. 

It’s my understanding that by doing that, you can change out parts with out ever needing to stop the machine. Not that I really need to do so, but would like to have the ability..


----------



## MrWhoopee (Feb 13, 2018)

The rear adjustment knob needs to be adjusted so that the closer snaps over as you push the lever back. If you over-tighten it, you can't get the snap and release action necessary. With the lever forward, the part should be free in the collet.


----------



## Takdashark (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks for the description. For some reason I don’t get any notifications if someone responds to this thread. 

I’m going to try that in the next day or two.


----------

